# Norfolk Dog Day - Sunday 8th August 2010, Sennowe Park, Guist, Dereham



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

This is no ordinary day in the doggy diary, but a day to celebrate our furry friends in all their guises whilst raising a heap of money for Help for Heroes.
Norfolk Dog Day takes place at Sennowe Park, Guist (near Fakenham) on Sunday 8th August 2010.

Highlights of the day include:

* 8 fun dog classes and the chance to win Top Dog of day
* Celebrity judges
* Trade Stands
* Terrier Racing
* Grand Raffle Prize Draw & Tombola
* Silent Auction
* Childrens Entertainments
* Dog Demonstrations
* Gun Dog Scurry
* Agility Classes
* Fly past from memorial flight of Royal Air Force

Full details: Norfolk Dog Day


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I picked up a leaflet about this from the vets this morning, I'm hoping we can go as it's not too far from me


----------

